

The New York Times Introduces a Web Site (1996) - nishantmodak
http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/22/business/the-new-york-times-introduces-a-web-site.html

======
bradgessler
From the way back machine
[http://web.archive.org/web/19961112181513/http://www.nytimes...](http://web.archive.org/web/19961112181513/http://www.nytimes.com/)

Wow... sweet gif!

~~~
nishantmodak
and the headline reading 'Europe Betting on _Self-Regulation_ to control the
internet'

------
gphil
1996 was quite a while ago if you think about it. 14 years is a long time.

~~~
jsomers
I don't know why, but I always seem to count backward from 2000, so that I end
up thinking of 1996 as being roughly four years ago. Gets me every time.

~~~
kingkilr
I'm not the only one! I feel better knowing there's at least one person out
there as crazy as I am :)

------
AlexRodriguez
From a recent New Yorker article: "Newspaper companies are losing advertisers,
readers, market value, and, in some cases, their sense of mission at a pace
that would have been barely imaginable just four years ago."

Read more:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/31/080331fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/31/080331fa_fact_alterman#ixzz0jtn6LyhE)

------
PanMan
And, the IMHO brilliant spoof by Techcrunch:
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/01/new-york-times-ipad/> 14 years later, and it
doesn't seem too strange..

------
benologist
It's not possible for the NYTimes to have been on the web longer than all the
people saying they don't get the web!

------
afterburner
> Subscribers will have limited access to archives of Times articles and
> features dating to 1980, and will be able to copy articles to their own
> computers for $1.95 each, Mr. Nisenholtz said.

I wonder how that worked out for them?

Online in 1996, that seems pretty cutting edge to me...

------
JocoProductions
"address: http:/www.nytimes.com"

Aren't they missing a slash or am I missing something?

~~~
AlexRodriguez
My guess is that the address appears that way in the original publication. The
web was new then, and the other slash had not yet been deeply ingrained into
the culture as it is now.

